# Plant problems



## Aqua56 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi,
had little success over the years,  had a few plants (amazon swords and java fern) that have suirvived, but most just disintegrate. I don't have a c02 system, and my light is just a 30w t8, any ideas on plants that WILL grow in moderate light conditions? 

Thanks


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Aqua56 said:


> ... had little success over the years,  had a few plants (amazon swords and java fern) that have suirvived, but most just disintegrate. I don't have a c02 system, and my light is just a 30w t8, any ideas on plants that WILL grow in moderate light conditions?


A5:

If you are certain that your light is medium then Anubias.

Also get a bottle of Seachem Flourish (not Excel) and double dose.

TR


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Plants like a specific pH range. What is the pH for the water you are using? Plants native to the texas area where I live like water around the 7.5 to 8 range, while the usual imported plants (and fish) like water around the 6.5-7 range. This parameter is easy to adjust and monitor, so it's always good to start there.


----------



## Aqua56 (Dec 22, 2009)

my water is at 6.9 pH in the tank I'm referring to, the south american tank is at 6.6 and my breeding tank at 7.2


----------

